# Karta ATI RAGE problem

## Wielebny

Szanowni państwo 

Posiadam w komputerze katę ATI RAGE MOBILITY MACH64 (podobno zgodna z RAGE 128) +chiset INTEL 82440BX/ZX i chciałbym załadować do gentoo obsługę akceleracji sprzętowej DRM / DRI. W MENUCONFIG zaznaczam

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP SUPPORT)

<*> Intel440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higer DRI support)

<*> ATI RAGE 128 (nie ma pozycji dla ATI RAGE MACH64 Mobility
```

No i niestety po kompilacji na takim kernelu karta nie startuje - wyświetlają się śmieci i zawiesza sie.

Kernel mam 2.6.18.1.

Wszystko robiłem zgodnie z dokumentacją "PRZEWODNIK PO AKCELERACJI 3D"

Co zrobiłem źle?

----------

## Wielebny

Metodą eliminacji namierzyłem przyczynę:

Wyłączając: <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP SUPPORT)  ładuje się system no ale nie będzie akceleracji.

ktoś ma pomysł na to??

----------

## mbar

To jest jakiś laptop?

Usuń z kernela opcje DRM i ATI RAGE (obydwie agp zostaw) i zainteresuj się pakietem x11-drm (jest to nowsza wersja modułu DRM kernela), który emergujesz dopiero po zainstalowaniu xorg.

```
gateway ~ # emerge -pv x11-drm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga nv savage sis tdfx via -mach64 -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)" 557 kB

```

Jak widzisz, musisz ustawić flagę VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" w make.conf (innych kart nie).

----------

## Wielebny

Tak jest to laptop Fujitsu-Siemens E series -P3 600.

Obecnie kompiluje jeszcze raz jądro tylko a AGP + chipset intel i dorzucę USE="-mach64" emerge x11-drm.

----------

## mbar

To nie jest flaga USE i nie możesz użyć "-"....

----------

## Wielebny

 *mbar wrote:*   

> To nie jest flaga USE i nie możesz użyć "-"....

 

Jeśli można to poproszę o wyjaśnienie jak tego użyć.

----------

## mbar

chyba żeś coś przespał

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/dri-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

----------

## Wielebny

Obecnie instaluje Gennto w 100% zgodnie z dokumentacja ze stronki a nie jak ostatnim razem przez wizard opisany w LINUX+ wiec teraz powinno to wszystko ruszyć lecz trwa to dłużej.

----------

## Wielebny

Panowie i Panie

Cały czas jest problem z moją kartą. A mianowicie teraz po pełnej re instalacji systemu gentoo przystępuje do  do instalacji X'ów. I zgodnie z instrukcjami na stronie wpisuje w /etc/make.conf 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="mach64"
```

 (bo w laptopie posiadam ATI MACH64

 Następnie wykonuje:

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

po tym

```
env-update

source /etc/profile
```

po kompilacji (dość krótko trwała)

wykonuje 

```
Xorg -configure
```

Ekran mryga i mryga ale wywala błąd

```
Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11. Server abording

Aborted
```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

W związku z tym wykonuje:

```
xorgcfg -textmode
```

Ustawiam karte MACH64 ATI + monitor itd.

Przy 

```
startx
```

 wyskakuje błąd:

```

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: cannot handle TLS data

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

        after 0 requests (0 know processed) with 0 events remaning

```

Oczywiście chciałem zainstalować ATI-drivers ale nie chcą sie skompilować

```
DRM module not built

install: cannot stat 'fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

ERRORL x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed

!!! doins fglrx.ko

```

Co robie źle?

----------

## mbar

pokaż emerge --info i emerge -pv xorg-x11 xorg-server x11-drm Jaki to laptop dokładnie, bo ja miałem taki sprzęt w Sony Vaio, którego używałem 2 lata temu i na nim X-y działały OK (co prawda 6.8.2).

----------

## Wielebny

Jest to laptop FUJITSU-SIEMENS  E Series P3 600 128 RAM.

Dane o które prosiłeś to:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (!/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Last Sync: Sat, 02 Dec 2006 08:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv input_devices_keybord input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_mach64 vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="mach64* -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx* -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3  USE="dri -debug" 706 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 261 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 -i810 -mga -nv -r128 -radeon -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 967 kB

```

I jeszcze dodam LSPCI

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)

00:0f.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 80)

00:0f.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 80)

00:10.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems F-1156IV WinModem (V90, 56KFlex) (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## mbar

Jeśli masz gwiazdkę jak tu VIDEO_CARDS="mach64* to znaczy, że ta flaga jeszcze nie została uwzględniona i wymagana jest rekompilacja. Nie jestem pewien, czy wystarczy emerge -uDN world czy trzeba będzie wpisać emerge -uDN xorg-x11 czy xorg-server + jeszcze jakiś xf86-video-cośtam (popróbuj). Poza tym powinieneś mieć CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu a CBUILD to nie wiem do czego ci potrzebne. Może to coś pomieszało.

Ja swoje Gentoo pierwszy raz instalowałem trzy razy, zanim doszedłem do w miarę stabilnego pulpitu, właśnie przez takie różne  :Wink: 

Sterownik do mach64 siedzi w tym:

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r2  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)" 3,065 kB

i w tym:

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 -i810 -mga -nv -r128 -radeon -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 0 kB

emerge x11-drm robisz na końcu, dostaniesz w wyniku moduły kernela ati i drm lub radeon i drm (ładujesz tylko pierwszy z nich, drugi wejdzie sam). Nie wiem, który się pojawi dla mach64, na nowszych kartach używa się radeon. I aby używać tego modułu, usuwasz zupełnie z kernela DRM i ten sterownik mach128, który wkompilowałeś.

Tak naprawdę, to radzę ci postawić od nowa system z chost i686 (tak być powinno w stage3 przeznaczonym dla i686: http://gentoo.po.opole.pl/releases/x86/2006.1/stages/stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2) i użyć ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" w make.conf, będziesz miał dostęp do nowszych, lepszych pakietów.

----------

## Wielebny

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sterownik do mach64 siedzi w tym:
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r2  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)" 3,065 kB
> ...

 

No to widać znów mnie czeka reinstalka.

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie , jeśli sterowniki siedza tam gdzie wskazałeś to wystarczy wykonać to:??

```
emerge  media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r2  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon (-sunffb)"
```

i

```
emerge x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="mach64 -i810 -mga -nv -r128 -radeon -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via"
```

Czy jakoś inaczej się to robi bo szczerze mówiąc nie wiem.

----------

## mbar

Tak, to wystarczy, tylko w wypadku x11-drm trzeba jeszcze ten moduł załadować do kernela (i dlatego ten w kernelu musi być wyłączony).

----------

## Wielebny

Oka.

To odezwę się za kilka dni jak cały system zainstaluje ponownie.

----------

## Wielebny

Ok. System już zainstalowany a Karte i X instaluje zgodnie z przepisem-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507746-highlight-mach64.html.

A teraz mam taką przypadłość ,że np w MC czy Links konsola nie wyświetla ramek. Mam wpisane co potrzeba w /etc/locale.gen

----------

## mbar

bo masz pewnie unicode="yes", zmień na "no".

----------

## Wielebny

 *mbar wrote:*   

> bo masz pewnie unicode="yes", zmień na "no".

 

W /etc/conf.d/rc nie miałem w ogóle wpisu unicode wiec dopisałem unicode="no" i restart ale nic to nie dało.

----------

## Wielebny

I teraz sprawa z MACH64 występuje następująco:

mesa nie chce się instalować wywalając błąd ze nie ma obsługi DRM ale do instalacji X11-drm nie powinno być w jądrze uwzględnionego DRM'a. Wymyśliłem sobie ,że najpierw wkompiluje DRM do krenela, zainstaluje x11 + mesa, później przekompiluje jajko ale bez DRM i dopiero wtedy skompiluje x11-drm, uzyskam nowy moduł który załaduje do pamięci. Jak myślicie uda się to ?

----------

## mbar

Weź poczytaj trochę podręcznik, bo nawet nie wiesz, że istnieje taki plik, jak /etc/rc.conf. Na tym forum palcem już nie będziemy pokazywać. A co do DRM, to mi mesa kompilowała się zawsze, nawet bez zaznaczania opcji w kernelu. Pewnie masz coś nie tak z USE.

----------

## Wielebny

Wszystko zaczyna powoli układać się do kupy ale mam problem z skompilowaniem mesa  (automatycznie się kompulihe przy instalacji X'ów)

Wyskakuje mi:

```
mach64_ioctl.c: In function 'mach64FireBlitLocked':

mach64_ioctl.c:190: error: 'drm_mach64_blit_t' has no member named 'idx'

make[6]: *** [mach64_ioctl.o] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r2/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/mach64'

make[5]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r2/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [linux-solo] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r2/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src/mesa'

make[3]: *** [default] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r2/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src/mesa'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r2/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r2/work/Mesa-6.5.1'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  mesa-6.5.1-r2.ebuild, line 227:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

moje make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"   

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${DISTDIR}/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -kde qt gnome dvd alsa cdr"

LINGUAS="en pl"

VIDEO_CARDS="mach64"

```

powoi zaczynam być załamany  :Sad: 

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------

## mbar

emerge --info mówi więcej

----------

## Wielebny

Moje emerge --info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode xorg zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_en linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_mach64"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mbar

dowiąż make.profile do default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop (ten profil ma potrzebne flagi, których nie wpisałeś do USE), jest to opisane w podręczniku. Nie masz takiej podstawowej flagi, jak "X". Odrobina myślenia nie boli, przed emerge każdego pakietu polecam najpierw ZAWSZE sprawdzić przez -pv jakie on ma flagi, np. emerge -pv mesa (a lepiej było wcześniej emerge -pv xorg-x11).

----------

## Wielebny

 *mbar wrote:*   

> dowiąż make.profile do default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop (ten profil ma potrzebne flagi, których nie wpisałeś do USE), jest to opisane w podręczniku. Nie masz takiej podstawowej flagi, jak "X". Odrobina myślenia nie boli, przed emerge każdego pakietu polecam najpierw ZAWSZE sprawdzić przez -pv jakie on ma flagi, np. emerge -pv mesa (a lepiej było wcześniej emerge -pv xorg-x11).

 

Fakt jakoś przeoczyłem ten element przy instalacji. Ale pomimo tych zmian nadal występuje owy błąd.

wklejam emerge --info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_en linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_mach64"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[/code]

Odnośnie Gentoo to jestem jeszcze w trakcie nauki tego systemu wiec proszę o wyrozumiałość pod względem błędów początkującego.

----------

## Wielebny

tutaj -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting#mesa_and_ATI znalazłem informacje iż jest błąd w mesa dla kart ati, wedle zaleceń zmieniłem wpis z VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" na VIDEO_CARDS"ati" i mesa się skompilowała .Obecnie dalej kontynuuje kompilacje xorg na tym wpisie.

----------

## mbar

tak, na sterowniku ati też powinno pójść

----------

## Wielebny

A czy powinienem teraz też przekompilować DRM'a na ustawieniach ATI a nie MACH64?? Po kompilacji DRM na VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" otrzymałem moduł drm i mach64, czy będzie on w pełni wykorzystywany jeśli zmieniłem teraz wpis?

----------

## mbar

no jasne, sam się nie przekompiluje

----------

## Wielebny

Sprawa niestety się nie rozwiązała. bo na ustawieniach VIDEO_CARDS="ATI" skompilowałem ATI-Drivers, X11-drm, XORG-X11 i wygeneroławło mi moduły DRM.ko + fglrx.ko . Xorg -configure nic nie ustawia tylko generuje błąd. Ręcznie konfigurując X'y przy pomocy xorgcfg -textmode (ustawiam kartę na GENERIC ATI) przy uruchomieniu STARTX mam błedy takie:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4534

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux echo1 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP Sat Dec 9 16:06:31 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Build Date: 13 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 13 23:41:59 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Skąd mam wziąć moduły speedo i ati??

----------

## Wielebny

Udało mi się X'y wystartować ale na VESA, do tego musiał dograć sterowniki VESA do systemu. zas na ATI czy MACH64 coś nie chce działaś .Na wpisie MACH64 nie chce się skompilować MESA (podobno jest tu błąd). Chyba mi jedynie pozostało zainstalowanie wszystkich rodzjąjów steroniwków dla ATI i na wpisie w VIDEO_CARDS="ATI". Może po instalacji tego wszystkiego uzysakam moduł ATI dla X'ów.

----------

## karaluch

A u mnie sprawa wyglda tak:

Mam 2 karty graficzne, Ati Rage XL 8MB na PCI i Ati Rage 3D Pro 8MB na AGP (integrated)

```
lspci -vv

00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at ff000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Dell Optiplex GX1 Onboard Display Adapter

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at fcfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f9000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] AGP version 1.0

                Status: RQ=256 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>
```

```
neon ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            35424  -

snd_mixer_oss          13116  -

snd_seq_oss            26784  -

snd_seq_midi_event      5468  -

snd_seq                42000  -

snd_opl3_lib            7836  -

snd_hwdep               6016  -

snd_cs4236_lib         14044  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6012  -

snd_rawmidi            17344  -

snd_seq_device          5672  -

snd_cs4231_lib         20188  -

snd_pcm                62980  -

snd_timer              16672  -

snd_page_alloc          7076  -

snd                    39812  -

soundcore               5248  -

mach64                 44348  -

drm                   106516  -

ndiswrapper           157652  -

intel_agp              20344  -

agpgart                23596  -

3c59x                  35492  -
```

Juz w tym momencie pojawia sie pytanie dlaczego zaden modul nie ma zaleznosci "Used by". Kolejnosc ladowania: karty sieciowe, agpgart, intel-agp, drm, mach64.

```
neon / # grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Current Operating System: Linux neon 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 #1 PREEMPT Thu Dec 14 02:57:36 CET 2006 i686

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (loader failed, 7)

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(EE) ATI(1): Cannot read V_BIOS

(WW) ATI(1): Unable to initialise int10 interface.

(EE) ATI(1): Adapter has not been initialised.

(EE) ATI(0): [dri] ATIDRIScreenInit failed because of a version mismatch.

(WW) ATI(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

```
Section "Device"

         Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "Rage XL"

        Option      "DRI"                       "True"

        Option      "buffer_size"               "8"

        Option      "force_pci_mode"            "True"

        ChipSet     "ati"

        ChipId      0x4752

        ChipRev     0x27

        BusID       "PCI:0:14:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X"

        Option      "DRI"                       "True"

        Option      "buffer_size"               "8"

        Option      "agp_mode"                  "2"

        Option      "agp_size"                  "8"

        ChipSet     "ati"

        ChipId      0x4742

        ChipRev     0x5c

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

Co o tym sadzicie, przeczytalem juz chyba wszystko co bylo do przeczytania i nie wiem czy mam uzywac sterownika "ati" czy "mach64" ?

----------

## Wielebny

A czy na wpisie MACH64 "mesa" ci się skompilowała poprawnie??

----------

## mbar

Ja wczoraj sprawdziłem, mesa i xorg-server ładnie się kompilują z wpisem mach64, a także ati, radeon, r128. Może nie wpisuj tego dużymi literami.  :Cool: 

----------

## Wielebny

Zemergowałem ATI-Drivers-extra, dokonałem dodatkowych wpisów do make.conf i mesa się skompilowała ale 

```
Xorg -configure
```

 informuje mnie ,że sterowniki jakie jedynie znalazł to : fglrx i vesa, a nie ma nawet r128 czy mach64 lub ati. X oczywiście działają na vesa.

moje make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"   

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${DISTDIR}/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/wget /etc/rc.d"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="nptl -gtk -kde qt gnome dvd alsa cdr insecure-drivers video_cards_mach64"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev mach64 ati r128"

LINGUAS="en pl"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

i emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Last Sync: Fri, 15 Dec 2006 04:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/rc.d /etc/terminfo /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse insecure-drivers ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_en linguas_pl mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_fbdev video_cards_mach64 video_cards_r128 video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

